# Would a short shift kit really help prevent a misshift?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I've got a '93 325is for the track. And I'd really prefer not to ever misshift and blow the engine, of course. So would a short shift kit really help prevent a misshift, enough to justify the cost? As far as "feel" of the shifter, I don't care. It's fine as it is in stock. I'd only think of the short shifter if it would be insurance against a blown engine. Does it really make much difference?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

So far from what I can tell with our track adventures so far (some of which have included shifter issues), having a shorter throw isn't as critical as having whatever shifter is in there working in a precise manner - so all the bushings on the shifter and the carrier arm need to be in good shape.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> So far from what I can tell with our track adventures so far (some of which have included shifter issues), having a shorter throw isn't as critical as having whatever shifter is in there working in a precise manner - so all the bushings on the shifter and the carrier arm need to be in good shape.


And even more important than the shifter itself is the actual hand motions and use of fingers vs. fist in order to shift. (you get more feel using just the tips of your fingers rather than a closed fist on the the shift knob)


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Nor being too quick with the clutch... if you start releasing the clutch before it's fully in gear, you risk buzzing it off the synchros and missing the shift.


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

When you say "misshift", do you mean missing a shift (i.e. not getting it into the next gear) or do you mean shifting into the wrong gear (i.e. downshifting from 4th to 1st or 5th to 2nd, or upshifting from 4th and accidentally going to 3rd, which turns your pistons into paperweights/ashtrays/conversation pieces)?


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

SLang said:


> When you say "misshift", do you mean missing a shift (i.e. not getting it into the next gear) or do you mean shifting into the wrong gear (i.e. downshifting from 4th to 1st or 5th to 2nd, or upshifting from 4th and accidentally going to 3rd, which turns your pistons into paperweights/ashtrays/conversation pieces)?


Sorry for not being clear. If I miss the odd shift, I don't care. But if I put it in the wrong gear, I care very much.

I mean the money shift (4th to 1st, etc.). I don't want to have to buy a big piece of glass and turn my engine into a coffee table. :angel:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

sergiok said:


> And even more important than the shifter itself is the actual hand motions and use of fingers vs. fist in order to shift. (you get more feel using just the tips of your fingers rather than a closed fist on the the shift knob)


I use a shifting technique that's listed on the UUC page under Tech Tips and then Shifting Technique. I can't copy a ling to that page directly, but here is their main page:
http://www.uucmotorwerks.com/


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Nope, won't help you. BMW manual gearboxes are some of the slickest-shifting 'boxes out there. That's both good (smooth) and bad (money shift). A short shifter will only lessen the throw between gears. I agree with everyone else here about their comments, too.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> And even more important than the shifter itself is the actual hand motions and use of fingers vs. fist in order to shift. (you get more feel using just the tips of your fingers rather than a closed fist on the the shift knob)


hehe, not as important as being able to tell what gear you're putting the car in. 

Remember how the shifter in the race car felt when the front carrier bushing was gone? It is just about that bad with the bottom of the shift lever drilled out larger. But it's getting changed back to the one Ralph drove at Fontana.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I just upgraded the shifter setup on our M Roadster. Under full throttle it was VERY hard to find 3rd. Luckily most times I over did it and got 5th.

I put in a Ron Stygar/Randy Forces shortened lever. Ron Stygar Dlerin carrier bushings, and UUC red Trany mounts with TMEs (al cups to reduce tranny movement). 3rd is MUCH easier to find.

Our LTW has red tranny mounts with TMEs, UUC shifter carrier bushings, and UUS Evo II short shifter with the bearing kit. It shifts very positively, and the gears are where you expect them.

When I was under the Rodaster I debated the trouble to install the shifter carrier bushings, untill I grapped it and saw how much play there was. And the car only has about 16,500 miles on it.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Forget the shifter...you need upgraded tranny bushings and the Bimmerworld Driveline Stabilizer in order to help prevent misshifts.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Forget the shifter...you need upgraded tranny bushings and the Bimmerworld Driveline Stabilizer in order to help prevent misshifts.


I really think that the Delrin shifter carrier bushings helps a LOT. And if you are going to do that, you might as well do the short shifter at the same time.

The BW driveline stablizer looks great, but you can't run this AND bushings for autocross.

Ireland Engineering has some urethane motor mounts that may help. I am going to try a set.


----------

